
FXT: a library of algorithms - gits1225
http://www.jjj.de/fxt/fxtpage.html#fxtbook
======
jfarmer
This is great! Does anyone know other computationally-focused data structures
/ algorithms resources out there?

We've been trying to find a relevant way to integrate deeper algorithms work
into Dev Bootcamps -- it's one of the most-request things from our students.
It's tough because most classic "Algorithms" textbooks don't make it easy to
get a working, playable version of the algorithm in front of you.

~~~
csense
Just listing a few that I thought of relatively immediately:

Free resources:

1\. Wikipedia

2\. <http://graphics.stanford.edu/~seander/bithacks.html>

3\. <http://blog.notdot.net/tag/damn-cool-algorithms>

Textbooks (they cost money, sometimes quite a lot):

1\. Knuth

2\. <http://www.hackersdelight.org/>

3\. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Introduction_to_Algorithms>

4\. <http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/>

EDIT: Got the link to Dev Bootcamps on your profile, saw that they are done in
Ruby. I don't know offhand of any algorithms resources that use the language.

I'm definitely NOT a Ruby expert; I looked at Ruby once and its shell-derived
syntax and tons of obscure operators made me want to gouge my eyes out (much
like Perl). Python occupies a similar niche and it's about one hundred times
less painful.

~~~
jfarmer
It doesn't matter whether it's in Ruby, but most resources around algorithms
are not accessible to people who want something "in their hands" to play with,
i.e., every beginning programmer, ever.

They're also introduced abstractly, rather than contextually.

I run into the "Good Will Hunting" problem with lots of people who have
studied algorithms (or any topics) this way:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws66aAdthE0>

They can describe the Sistine Chapel every which way, but they can't tell me
what it's like to stand in the middle of it. We take the opposite approach at
DBC, which is why this resource was so interesting to me.

------
bickfordb
I wish there was a Wikipedia-like that allowed this sort of information

~~~
rustc
YES!

If there isn't, I'd like to start one.

Ideally, I'd like the code to be under a very liberal license like MIT, or
under public domain.

Anyone in?

~~~
rustc
I'd like to use some static site generator, start with collaborating on a
private repo, later release it on GitHub and accept contributions.

